# Milch soll angeblich  nach neuer Studie Darmkrebs verursachen! Wahrheit oder Panikmache?



## RyzA (21. März 2019)

Hallo!


Es gab schon seit längerer Zeit den Verdacht das Milch oder zuviel Milchprodukte Krebs verursachen.
Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll. Als Kind wurde einen immer gesagt: "Trink viel Milch, das gut für die Zähne und Knochen."
Und nächstes Jahr kommt wieder eine Gegenstudie die das entkräftet.

Hier mal ein Artikel: Neue Studie: Darmkrebs: Mediziner warnen vor Kuhmilch - ZDFmediathek

Daraus zitiere ich



> Ein Verzicht auf Rindfleisch und Kuhmilch im Erwachsenenalter bringt demnach wohl häufig nichts, weil man dann schon infiziert ist. "Essen Sie munter weiter, weil Sie ohnehin alle infiziert sind", sagte zur Hausen.



Also, falls es denn stimmt, können wir bei uns sowieso nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AxqlMc1-7Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Ganz ehrlich: Die können mich alle. Wenn ich mich am Wochenende an ein offenes Feuer setze, da drauf nen fettigen Fleischlappen brutzle, den danach esse und mit nem Liter Bier nachspüle weiß ich ganz ohne Wissenschaft dass das nicht das gesündeste ist was man so tun kann. Weder Rauch noch fett noch angebrutzeltes Fleisch noch Alkohol usw.
 Aber es ist leider geil und wenn ich das nicht 5x die Woche mache bringt es mich (genau so wie all meine saarländischen Vorfahren) auch nicht um.

So lange man all das in Maßen tut spricht da nichts dagegen. Auch nicht gegen ein Glas Milch wenn man sie denn gerne trinkt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. März 2019)

Ja, Asbest verursacht ja auch Lungenkrebs.

Danach müßten ALLE Dachdecker in Ostdeutschland bereits tot sein.

Die Asbestzementschiefer wurden gebohrt wegen der Befestigungslöcher.
Die Leute standen damals ohne Mundschutz direkt vor der Asbestschleuder ... .


----------



## FetterKasten (21. März 2019)

Ob jetzt Milch Krebs fördert, kA

Wenn es einem aber um möglichst gesunde Lebensmittel geht, dann sollte man sich überlegen, was die ursprünglichen Menschen gegessen haben:
Nüsse, Beeren halt das typische Sammlerzeug.
Vielleicht einmal im Monat ne große Menge Fleisch.

Milch stand früher auch nie auf dem Speiseplan (bis auf Babys), ist also eher unnatürlich viel davon zu konsumieren und der Großteil der erwachsenen Weltbevölkerung verträgt eh keine Laktose.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wahrheit oder Panikmache?


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie ich es Dir schonend beibringen soll aber:
_(Achtung, nur lesen, wenn Du psychisch gefestigt bist)_


Spoiler



Das Leben ist tödlich und endet immer, ich wiederhole IMMER, tödlich



Ansonsten gilt wie immer, abwechselungsreiche Kost und nicht von
irgendwelchen Studien verrückt machen lassen. Und ja, das Trinken
von Milch, die für Säuglinge bestimmt ist, ist aus gutem Grund für
Erwachsene schlecht bis nicht verträglich. Nichts gegen das Glas
Milch am Tag, mehr muss es aber auch nicht sein,


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2019)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wenn es einem aber um möglichst gesunde Lebensmittel geht, dann sollte man sich überlegen, was die ursprünglichen Menschen gegessen haben:
> Nüsse, Beeren halt das typische Sammlerzeug.
> Vielleicht einmal im Monat ne große Menge Fleisch.



Nur sind die in der Steinzeit auch nicht älter als 25 geworden. 

Von daher ist das sehr relativ. Die Leute sind einfach gestorben, bevor sich ein Krebs oder Demenz entwickeln konnte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur sind die in der Steinzeit auch nicht älter als 25 geworden.


Das ist grundlegend falsch. Die Lebenserwartung hat sich von Jägern und Sammlern hin zu Ackerbauern im Neolithikum je nach Studie knapp halbiert. Das ist aber nicht nur die Milch, das war vor allem einseitige Ernährung, harte körperliche Arbeit und Parasiten sowie Infektionen.

Methusalem war ein alter Jäger und Sammler, der tausend Monde alt wurde, also gut 80 Jahre. Das war für die Bauern der Zeit ein ungeheuer alter Mensch. Darum fand er Erwähnung in der Bibel. Jäger und Sammler lebten nach dem Mondkalender.

_"... Die Menschen der Jäger und Sammlerkulturen, waren im Durchschnitt zum  Zeitpunkt ihres Todes grösser, älter und gesünder. Die  durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung dieser Menschen lag bei 60 Jahren. Jene der Bauern nur ungefähr um die 40 Jahre herum. ..."_
Jungsteinzeit | Steinzeitung
_
"... __So lassen sich Infektionen durch den engen Kontakt mit Haustieren,  Mangelernährung und allgemein eine gesunkene Lebenserwartung nachweisen.  ..."
_Jungsteinzeit: Evolution und Revolution - Spektrum der Wissenschaft_

"..... Die Lebenserwartung sank deutlich im Vergleich zum Paläolithikum..... "_
Neolithische Revolution


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur sind die in der Steinzeit auch nicht älter als 25 geworden.



Nö - und selbst wenn hat das nicht an ihrer Ernährung gelegen - außer dann wenn diese nicht stattgefunden hat. 

Auch ein Neandertaler war biolgisch problemlos in der Lage, 70 zu werden. Nur war das Leben damals körperlich derart hart und gefährlich, dass es extrem unwahrscheinlich war dieses Alter zu erreichen. Was glaubst du denn, wie viele Menschen in Deutschland heute die 70 Jahre erreichen würden alleine wenn es keine medizinische Versorgung oder Impfungen geben würde? Wie viele Menschen kennst du, die 70 Jahre lang keine Infektion/Verletzung oder ähnliches hatten die unbehandelt potentiell tödlich ist? Ich persönlich wäre mit 7 Jahren bereits gestorben hätte es keine Antibiotika gegeben (selbst mit hat nicht viel gefehlt). Meine Mutter wäre aber bereits verblutet bevor es mich gab. Mein Vater wäre wohl am Blinddarm Mitte 20 verstorben.
Das Essen war, sofern vorhanden, garantiert eines der unwichtigsten Dinge was die Lebenszeit betrifft - und das ist es heute sofern man alles wie gesagt mit Maß und Ziel betreibt, immer noch.

EDIT: Argh, zu langsam. Ich tippe zu viel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> EDIT: Argh, zu langsam. Ich tippe zu viel.


Ich bin schnella, ätsch, gewonnen... Der Trick ist: editieren 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mein Vater wäre wohl am Blinddarm Mitte 20 verstorben.


Bauchhöhle war immer kritisch, aber am sollte die Jungs damals nicht unterschätzen:
Kopfoperationen in der Steinzeit - wissenschaft.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2019)

Ja, Kopf geht aber Bauchraum öffnen war bis vor Größenordnung 100 Jahren noch in 99% aller Fälle tödlich. Einfach weil man ohne steriles Zeug in 99% der Fälle ne Sepsis kriegt. Und die ohne Antibiotika nunmal das Todesurteil ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. März 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie viele Menschen kennst du, die 70 Jahre lang keine Infektion/Verletzung oder ähnliches hatten die unbehandelt potentiell tödlich ist?


 Einen.
Meinen Vater.
Der hat nur Drecksarbeiten gemacht, Bergwerk, Drahtzieherei, Kohlegroßheizung.
Er hat früher 80-120 Zigaretten am Tag geraucht, jetzt um die 20.

Neulich mußte er ins Krankenhaus wegen eines Unfalls mit Knochenbruch.

Als ich die Papiere ausgefüllt habe für die Operation, bin ich bald umgefallen.
Von den 40 vorgegebenen Krankheiten hatte er nicht eine einzige in seinem Leben.

Uns er war 70 Jahre lang nicht krank.
Nicht mal eine schwere Erkältung hat er gehabt.

Dagegen bin ich ein Krankenhausjunkie.
Galle, Gicht und Herzschrittmacher sind nur die heftigsten Ausschläge.

Und ich hab in meinem Leben höchsten 20 Zigaretten geraucht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, Kopf geht aber Bauchraum öffnen war bis vor Größenordnung 100 Jahren noch in 99% aller Fälle tödlich. Einfach weil man ohne steriles Zeug in 99% der Fälle ne Sepsis kriegt. Und die ohne Antibiotika nunmal das Todesurteil ist.


Und auch da muss man neidvoll anerkennen, dass es damals antiseptische Pflanzen gab, mit denen das Operationsgebiet abgelegt wurde. Ich sah irgendwann einen Film aus den Dreißigern, als ein Anthopologe eine solche Operation dokumentieren, ..., 
mit Steinskalpellen


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was glaubst du denn, wie viele Menschen in Deutschland heute die 70 Jahre erreichen würden alleine wenn es keine medizinische Versorgung oder Impfungen geben würde? Wie viele Menschen kennst du, die 70 Jahre lang keine Infektion/Verletzung oder ähnliches hatten die unbehandelt potentiell tödlich ist? Ich persönlich wäre mit 7 Jahren bereits gestorben hätte es keine Antibiotika gegeben (selbst mit hat nicht viel gefehlt). Meine Mutter wäre aber bereits verblutet bevor es mich gab. Mein Vater wäre wohl am Blinddarm Mitte 20 verstorben.
> Das Essen war, sofern vorhanden, garantiert eines der unwichtigsten Dinge was die Lebenszeit betrifft - und das ist es heute sofern man alles wie gesagt mit Maß und Ziel betreibt, immer noch.


Ohne die medizinische Versorgung wäre ich auch schon längst unter der Erde.


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und auch da muss man neidvoll anerkennen, dass es damals antiseptische Pflanzen gab, mit denen das Operationsgebiet abgelegt wurde. Ich sah irgendwann einen Film aus den Dreißigern, als ein Anthopologe eine solche Operation dokumentieren, ...,
> mit Steinskalpellen



Heute könnte man solche Menschenversuche auch nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (21. März 2019)

Knusprige Pommes = krebserregend
Rauchen = krebserregend 
Diesel = krebserregend 
Jetzt ist Milch krebserregend? 

Mir ist egal was Krebse erregt.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nö - und selbst wenn hat das nicht an ihrer Ernährung gelegen - außer dann wenn diese nicht stattgefunden hat.
> 
> Auch ein Neandertaler war biolgisch problemlos in der Lage, 70 zu werden. Nur war das Leben damals körperlich derart hart und gefährlich, dass es extrem unwahrscheinlich war dieses Alter zu erreichen. Was glaubst du denn, wie viele Menschen in Deutschland heute die 70 Jahre erreichen würden alleine wenn es keine medizinische Versorgung oder Impfungen geben würde? Wie viele Menschen kennst du, die 70 Jahre lang keine Infektion/Verletzung oder ähnliches hatten die unbehandelt potentiell tödlich ist? Ich persönlich wäre mit 7 Jahren bereits gestorben hätte es keine Antibiotika gegeben (selbst mit hat nicht viel gefehlt). Meine Mutter wäre aber bereits verblutet bevor es mich gab. Mein Vater wäre wohl am Blinddarm Mitte 20 verstorben.
> Das Essen war, sofern vorhanden, garantiert eines der unwichtigsten Dinge was die Lebenszeit betrifft - und das ist es heute sofern man alles wie gesagt mit Maß und Ziel betreibt, immer noch.
> ...



Du darfst eine Sache nicht unterschätzen -- Hygiene.
Heute wäscht man sich regelmäßig. Dazu wurden Kühlschränke erfunden. Auch das brachte eine Menge, wenn man Lebensmittel kühl lagert.
Dazu die Kanalisation. Bringt eine Menge, wenn man nicht dort hinscheißt, wo gegessen wird -- Verzeihung. 
Und natürliche Feinde. Heute hat der Mensch keine mehr. Früher gab es noch die Säbelzahnkatze, die hier und da mal einen aus der Höhle gezogen hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2019)

Zählt alles zu "Infekte und Verletzungen mit Todesfolge". Klar hatte man früher für beides aus genannten Gründen eine ungleich höhere Chance zuzugreifen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (21. März 2019)

also ich habe mal gehört, dass laut einer Studie, 100% der Menschen, die Sauerstoff konsumiert haben, irgendwann gestorben sind. Und meine Großeltern sind alle an übermäßigem Alter gestorben. Also ist auch Zeit tödlich. Tja, so ists halt


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2019)

Letztendlich ist es der Sauerstoff, den du zum Leben brauchst, der, der dich am Ende tötet.


----------



## Shydara (21. März 2019)

1. EINIGE (nicht alle) Mediziner haben den VERDACHT = erwiesen ist noch nichts
2. BMMF steht im VERDACHT Darmentzündungen auslösen zu können.
3. Wenn diese Entzündungen chronisch werden und lang genug bestehen besteht ein erhöhtes Krebrisiko.

Dabei sollte man erwähnen, dass JEDE chronische Entzündung ein erhöhtes Krebsrisiko bedeuted.
Allerding entsteht aus den WENIGSTEN chronischen Entzündungen dann auch tatsächlich Krebs.

Zur Zeit gibt es NUR Vermutungen
Unabhängig von den Vermutungen sollte aber jeder der eine Entzündung hat (ganz egal ob im Darm oder sonst wo) diese behandeln, damit keine Gefahr besteht, dass diese Entzündung chronisch wird.
Unumstritten ist die genetische Prävalenz einer Krebserkrankung ein viel entscheidender Faktor bei der Krebsentstehung.
Unumstritten ist die gesamte Ernährung viel entscheidender als ein möglicherweise vorhandener Kuhmilch-Faktor.
(Alkohol und Rauchen erhöhen das Risiko von Darmkrebs, ballaststoffreiche Ernährung und Bewegung reduzieren das Risiko)

Viel Entscheidender bedeutet dabei: 
Bei gleicher genetischer Veranlagung bekommt eine Person, die Kuhmilch trinkt, aber nicht raucht und nur selten Alkohol trinkt SELTENER Darmkrebs als ein NIE Kuhmilchtrinker der aber raucht oder täglich ein Bier trinkt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und auch da muss man neidvoll anerkennen, dass es damals antiseptische Pflanzen gab, mit denen das Operationsgebiet abgelegt wurde. Ich sah irgendwann einen Film aus den Dreißigern, als ein Anthopologe eine solche Operation dokumentieren, ...,
> mit Steinskalpellen



Unterschätze Steinwerkzeuge nicht. Sie halten ihre Form nicht sonderlich lang, aber richtig hergestellt ist mit frischen Exemplaren erstaunliches fähig. Es gibt sogar Hersteller von Skalpellen aus Obsidian und Chirurgen, die diese bevorzugen, weil sie schärfer als die aus Metall sind. (Aber empfindlich, teuer und eben nicht einfach mal so nachzuschleifen)




-RedMoon- schrieb:


> also ich habe mal gehört, dass laut einer Studie, 100% der Menschen, die Sauerstoff konsumiert haben, irgendwann gestorben sind. Und meine Großeltern sind alle an übermäßigem Alter gestorben. Also ist auch Zeit tödlich. Tja, so ists halt



Mein Körper macht mit jeden Morgen klar, wie gefährlich Zeit ist und dass wir sie dringen abschaffen müssen. Aber auf mich hört ja keiner.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mein Körper macht mit jeden Morgen klar, wie gefährlich Zeit ist und dass wir sie dringen abschaffen müssen. Aber auf mich hört ja keiner.


Das wurde längst wissenschaftlich detailliert untersucht:
Forscher warnen: Zu oft Geburtstag haben gefaehrdet die Gesundheit


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. März 2019)

Siehe unten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. März 2019)

Shydara schrieb:


> Dabei sollte man erwähnen, dass JEDE chronische  Entzündung ein erhöhtes Krebsrisiko bedeuted..


 Weshalb?

Hallo ruyven_macaran, lange nichts gehört von Dir.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar Hersteller von Skalpellen aus Obsidian und Chirurgen, die diese bevorzugen, weil sie schärfer als die aus Metall sind. (Aber empfindlich, teuer und eben nicht einfach mal so nachzuschleifen)


 Eine ruhige Hand braucht man da schon.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mein Körper macht mit jeden Morgen klar, wie gefährlich Zeit ist und dass wir sie dringen abschaffen müssen. Aber auf mich hört ja keiner.


 Meine Rede seit 40 Jahren.
Besonders in der Lehre hätte man Zeit relativ betrachten sollen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. März 2019)

Wenn in den Boulevardmedien mal wieder diese und jene spektakuläre Studie vorgestellt wird, mit diesen und jenen schockierende Ergebnissen, dann winke ich erstmal müde ab. Denn aus den in der Regel vorsichtig formulierten, möglichen Anhaltspunkte für Zusammenhänge, die unter bestimmten Umständen zu irgendwas führen können (s. Shydaras Beitrag), wird dann eben "Milch verursacht Darmkrebs! BÄM!"

Dazu werden die Studien dann oft von irgendwelchen Redakteursdarstellern, die keine Ahnung von wissenschaftlicher Arbeit haben, aber über Wissenschaftsthemen schreiben, so falsch und reisserisch dargestellt, dass sich in der Reaktion darauf mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit ein antwissenschaftlicher Shitstorm entwickelt und irgendwelche Schlaumeier dann wieder mit der Erstausgabe des Dunning-Kruger-Clubausweises (aufgedruckten Motto: "Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast!") rumwedeln.

Im Übrigen ist es ganz normal, dass wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse sich ändern, überholt oder korrigiert werden. Genauso normal ist es aber auch, dass sie liebgewonnene Gewohnheiten in Frage stellen.


----------



## Bongripper666 (22. März 2019)

Definitiv Panikmache. Wie sehr vieles nur eine Frage der Dosis.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. März 2019)

Die "Panikmache" liegt meist in der Rezeption einer wissenschaftlichen Studie durch nichtwissenschaftliche, sondern schlagzeilenbasierte Medien und folglich deren Kundschaft. Nicht in der Studie selbst.


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2019)

Weltwassertag: Wenn Wasser bedrohlicher ist als Waffen | tagesschau.de

Auch Wasser trinken kann tödlich sein.


----------



## Adi1 (23. März 2019)

Aber gar kein Wasser haben, umso mehr.


----------



## colormix (23. März 2019)

Milch ist auch gar nicht so gesund wie man immer behauptet hatte,
da ist  selbst  das nette Bierchen gesünder *g*


----------



## teachmeluv (23. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Milch ist auch gar nicht so gesund wie man immer behauptet hatte,
> da ist  selbst  das nette Bierchen gesünder *g*


Drei Millionen Todesfälle jährlich durch Alkohol

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (23. März 2019)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Drei Millionen Todesfälle jährlich durch Alkohol



Man lebt nur einmal.


----------



## colormix (23. März 2019)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Drei Millionen Todesfälle jährlich durch Alkohol
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Es gibt auch viele Todesfälle im Straßenverkehr  und durch zu viel Arbeiten,
das mit  Milch glaube ich schon  nur warum stellt man das   erst jetzt fest.


----------



## teachmeluv (23. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es gibt auch viele Todesfälle im Straßenverkehr  und durch zu viel Arbeiten,
> das mit  Milch glaube ich schon  nur warum stellt man das   erst jetzt fest.


Wahrscheinlich müssen an irgendwelchen Universitäten oder Forschungseinrichtungen wieder Budgets aufgebracht werden. In meiner Kindheit waren auch die zunge-färbenden Lutscher krebserregend. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (23. März 2019)

Das kann auch sein aber diese Leckerreinen  die Alle so gerne mögen da habe ich schon  lange den Verdacht   das zu viel Zucker so was auch auslöst,
Zucker braucht der Körper aber nicht so viel und so in Massen was sich die Leute oft rein ziehen .


----------



## Plasmadampfer (23. März 2019)

Jaja, ich bin 1,97 Meter und als ich die Jagd auf Rennradfahrer mit 82 KG begonnen habe, konnte ich den Bauch bis zur Wirbelsäule einziehen.

Jedes DIng ist Chemie und ein Gift, allein die Menge macht es aus, ob man nicht auch nur mit Salat essen drauf geht.

Kumpel backt Brot mit Sauerteig, nach einem Tag am Schimmeln. Ich so, DU musst dem Teig Ascorbinsäure zusetzen. Er so, keine Chemie. Ich so, sach mal spinnst Du, Du hast mir doch gesagt, das Vitamin-C wichtig ist. Ascorbinsäure ist schieres Vitamin-C.

Biochemie halt, aber keine Chemie  Kumpel an Hodenkrebs erkrankt, er mich angerufen, ******** Alter, soll ich mir das Leben nehmen. Ich so, lass dich von Pyranhas fressen.
Er so, die wollen mir Bleomycin geben, hab nur noch ein Ei. Ich so, frag doch den Rote Beete Fresser was Folsäure bedeutet und was Folsäureantagonisten sind.

Er so, ich will den Hodenkrebs überleben. Ich so, dann gehe jeden Tag zur Schwester, mein Bleomycin bitte, dein Fell war eh stumpf und schütteres Haar haste auch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. März 2019)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Jedes DIng ist Chemie und ein Gift, allein die Menge macht es aus,


Bei Milch geht es aber nicht um die Chemie der Milch, es geht um Viren, also "biologischen Krieg", Und da ist der Satz, _"Allein die Menge macht das Gift" _mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Ich verfolge die Diskussion zum Thema seit über zehn Jahren, als erste Korrelationen auffielen. Seit der Zeit werden Kausalitäten gesucht. Warten wir bestätigte Ergebnisse ab.

Was im Text beschrieben wird, ist die Korrelation:
"... *Zweithäufigste Krebsart*
_In Indien zum Beispiel - wo Kühe vielen als heilig  gelten und kaum gegessen werden - erkranken demnach vergleichsweise  wenige Menschen an Dickdarmkrebs. In Regionen wie Nordamerika,  Argentinien, Europa und Australien, wo viel Rindfleisch auf den Tisch  kommt, liegen die Darmkrebsraten weitaus höher. __Darmkrebs ist die zweithäufigste Krebsart in  Deutschland, oft wird die Erkrankung spät erkannt und ist dann vielfach  nicht mehr zu heilen. Allerdings ist über Stuhltests und  Dickdarmspiegelungen inzwischen eine Früherkennung sehr gut möglich. ... "_

Das kann auch ganz andere Ursachen haben, z.B. Vegetarier in Indien versus scharf angebratenem Fleisch in den anderen Regionen. Und prinzipiell gilt weiterhin, eine Ernährung mit viel Gemüse, vielen Hülsenfrüchten, Obst und Eiern ist eindeutig lecker und gesund. Ich koche mir gerade einen schönen Weißkohleintopf mit ein wenig Lammfleisch. Hmmm, lecka


----------



## Plasmadampfer (23. März 2019)

Ich habe ja die Anlagen von Weihenstephan in Wolnzach betreut, Bayrischer Milchprüfring. Möpsemilch schmeckt kalt voll gut. Ich habe mal eine schwangere Frau gefragt, ob ich nochmal nuckeln darf, schmeckt auch voll gut. Wieso und auf welcher Kontrolle ist Milch ******** ?


Früher wurden aufgrund mangelnder Medizin die Leute im Schnitt 45 Jahre alt, heute gibts Rentner ohne Ende in Pflegestufen. Wenn man bis 67 arbeitet und 120 Jahre alt wird, hat man die Rentenkasse gewildert 

YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. März 2019)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Ich habe ja die Anlagen von Weihenstephan in Wolnzach betreut, Bayrischer Milchprüfring.


Dann muss ja alles virenfrei sein, wenn Du die Milch einmal durch "plasmierst".


----------



## Plasmadampfer (23. März 2019)

4.500 Grad Celsius. ich meine, ich arbeite für das Robert-Koch und Paul Ehrlich Institut, Insel Riems ist die Vögelgrippebude.

S4 Labore. Ich darf nur dort arbeiten, weil ich HLA-B27 positiv bin Meinem Körper können Viren nichts anhaben, nur Bakterien.


----------



## colormix (23. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei Milch geht es aber nicht um die Chemie der Milch, es geht um Viren, also "biologischen Krieg", Und da ist der Satz, _"Allein die Menge macht das Gift" _mit Vorsicht zu genießen.



In der  Milch   ist auch noch so einiges anderes drin was da nicht rein gehört und
nicht Gekennzeichnet wird z.b Rückstände  von Pflanzenschutzmitteln, andere  Rückstände von Medikamente die, die Tiere erhalten .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> In der  Milch   ist auch noch so einiges anderes drin was da nicht rein gehört .


Hast Du den Eingangsartikel gelesen?


----------



## colormix (23. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hast Du den Eingangsartikel gelesen?



Hast Du den Eingangsartikel gelesen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Hast Du den Eingangsartikel gelesen?


Ich kenne die Arbeiten von Hausen seit Jahren und lese immer wieder gebannt, was dieser Nobelpreisträger wieder heraus gefunden hat. Mäuschen, es geht hier nicht um irgendwelche psydowissenschaftlichen_ "Alles ist gefährlich" _Frauenzeitschriften Artikel, sondern um konkrete Hinweise auch Erkankungsmechanismes. Lies einfach mal bis zum Ende:

_"...Geschätzt etwa jede fünfte Krebserkrankung gehe nach derzeitigem  Wissensstand auf Viren, Bakterien oder Parasiten zurück, sagte zur  Hausen. Stimme seine BMMF-These, gehe jede zweite Krebserkrankung auf  Infektionen zurück. Beim Dickdarmkrebs steige der Wert dann auf 75 bis  80 Prozent..."_


----------



## colormix (23. März 2019)

Es stimmt aber und  das zweifel ich nicht an wenn man sagt,
Milch ist nicht gesund obwohl man unterscheiden sollte zwischen Milch aus dem 
Supermarkt und die vom Bio Bauern ist  vielleicht nicht ganz so ungesund ,
Tatsache  ist,  das der Erwachsende Mensch keine Milch   braucht für die normale Ernährung  es ist auch von der Natur nicht vorgesehen das der Mensch immer Milch trinkt .


----------



## JoM79 (24. März 2019)

Der Mensch braucht auch keinen Alkohol, Koffein, Tabak oder sonstige Drogen.
Wird trotzdem jeden Tag milliardenfach konsumiert.
Eigentlich braucht kein Mensch was anderes als Wasser zum trinken, ergo sollte man alles Andere nicht mehr anfassen.


----------



## Poulton (24. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das kann auch ganz andere Ursachen haben, z.B. Vegetarier in Indien versus scharf angebratenem Fleisch in den anderen Regionen.


Das Alter spielt auch einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Faktor:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f8/Indien_Bevölkerungspyramide.png
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bc/Bevölkerungspyramide_Deutschland_2016.png
Mal abgesehen davon habe ich meine Zweifel daran, dass in Indien die breite Maße der Bevölkerung einen solchen Zugang zu medizinischen Versorgung und damit einhergehend auch Diagnostik hat, wie es hierzulande der Fall ist. Deswegen sollte man Aussagen wie dass in Indien ja wegen diesem und jenem es weniger Krebs gibt, mit Vorsicht genießen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich braucht kein Mensch was anderes als Wasser zum trinken, ergo sollte man alles Andere nicht mehr anfassen.


Er  braucht vorallem Trinkwasser. Nicht umsonst war z.B. wärend des  Mittelalters Bier eines der wichtigsten Getränke. Denn im Gegensatz zum  Wasser war es frei von Krankheitserregern und es war auch vom  Alkoholgehalt nicht mit den heutigen Bieren vergleichbar.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich braucht kein Mensch was anderes als Wasser zum trinken, ergo sollte man alles Andere nicht mehr anfassen.


Nur sind im Wasser kaum Nährstoffe (ausser ein paar Mineralien).


----------



## nordischerdruide (24. März 2019)

Oh ja, die Ernährung ist schon eine Wissenschaft für sich.
Da nicht jeder Mensch gleich ist, variieren wohl auch die Unverträglichkeiten.
Des weiteren ist eines wohl sicher, unbehandelte Lebensmittel sind in der Regel gesünder als behandelte.
In Bezug auf Milch, vermutlich ist nur der Mensch das Säugetier was auch im erwachsenen Alter Milch konsumiert.
Allerdings vertragen nicht alle Menschen Milch, da gibt es globale Unterschiede.

Ernährung ist schon so was wie eine Ersatzregelion geworden und alle versuchen gesund zu sterben.
Erstaunlicherweise wird in den mediterranen Länder, wo viel Alkohol, Nikotin und fette Speisen konsumiert werden, die höchste Lebenserwartung erreicht.

Ich glaube jeder sollte ein bisschen auf seinen Körper hören, wir merken doch ob uns was gut tut oder nicht.
Weiter sollte man auch genießen, mit allen Sinnen und sich folgenden Leitsatz zu Herzen nehmen.

DER BESTE ARZT ZU JEDER ZEIT IST DES MENSCHEN EIGENE MÄßIGKEIT!


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2019)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise wird in den mediterranen Länder, wo viel Alkohol, Nikotin und fette Speisen konsumiert werden, die höchste Lebenserwartung erreicht.


Ob die mehr rauchen als wir hier weiß ich nicht. Alkohol trinke sie gerne, aber die Deutschen ja auch.
Was aber in mediterranen Ländern auch viel gegessen wird sind Oliven, Olivenöl und Knoblauch. Fisch auch. Und das ist sehr gesund.


----------



## Seeefe (25. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ob die mehr rauchen als wir hier weiß ich nicht. Alkohol trinke sie gerne, aber die Deutschen ja auch.
> Was aber in mediterranen Ländern auch viel gegessen wird sind Oliven, Olivenöl und Knoblauch. Fisch auch. Und das ist sehr gesund.



Dort wird von 12 - 14 Uhr, komme was wolle, auch erstmal eine Siesta eingelegt. In D würden wir so bestimmt auch besser leben


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2019)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Dort wird von 12 - 14 Uhr, komme was wolle, auch erstmal eine Siesta eingelegt. In D würden wir so bestimmt auch besser leben


Nur bis 14 Uhr?


----------



## DKK007 (25. März 2019)

Die Siesta ist aufgrund dessen, dass im Sommer der höchste Sonnenstand in Spanien erst gegen 14:00-14:30 erreicht wird eher von 14:00-16:00.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Man lebt nur einmal.



Eben das ist die Definition von Todesfall.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei Milch geht es aber nicht um die Chemie der Milch, es geht um Viren, also "biologischen Krieg", Und da ist der Satz, _"Allein die Menge macht das Gift" _mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Ich verfolge die Diskussion zum Thema seit über zehn Jahren, als erste Korrelationen auffielen. Seit der Zeit werden Kausalitäten gesucht. Warten wir bestätigte Ergebnisse ab.
> 
> Was im Text beschrieben wird, ist die Korrelation:
> "... *Zweithäufigste Krebsart*
> ...



Ich warte auch mit und setze in der Zwischenzeit meine intensive Eigentestreihe mit Milchprodukten fort.
"Korrelieren" halte ich bei so einer Ernährungsfrage jedenfalls für sehr unzuverlässig. 70-80% der Menschheit vertragen keine frische Kuhmilch, 50% leben in Gegenden ohne Käsetradition, >90% dürften eine ethnischen Hintergrund haben, in dem Milchprodukte kein traditioneller Nahrungsbestandteil sind. Und auf der anderen Seite stehen Mitteleuropäer (Nordeuropäer hatten traditionelle keine Rinderhaltung, Südeuropäer eher Schafs- und Ziegenmilch und die auch nur in geringen Mengen) respektive deren Nordamerikanische Nachkommen mit der ihnen eigenen Küche, die ziemlich einheitlich als die leckerste tödlichste überhaupt (nach der Äthiopischen "heute gibts nichts"-Diät) gilt und deren sonstiger Lebenswandel zum ungesündesten gehört, was man auf diesem Planeten findet. Und auf dieser Datengrundlage findet man eine Korrelation? Da sind so viele Faktoren rauszurechnen, um den Faktor "Milch" zu isolieren, dass halte ich für ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Selbst wenn man nur die riesige US-Datenabanken nach WASP mined (was ja irgendwie die Lieblungsbeschäftigung von "forschenden" Medizinern zu sein scheint) und dann Milchtrinker gegen nicht-Milchtrinker abwägt, hat man immer noch das Problem, dass letztere mehrheitlich Leute sind, die sich aktiv und bewusst für eine andere Ernährung als ihre Eltern entschieden haben. Also ein hochgenzentriertes Sammelsurium von Health-Foodlern, während in der Gegengruppe die "hmm EXTRA EXTRA Käse"-Fraktion ihre 90%-Zucker Cornflakesderivate mit 3,8+% runterspült.


----------



## OField (28. März 2019)

Seltsam, ich hatte erst vor ein paar Monaten mitbekommen, dass Milch das Darmkrebsrisiko verringern soll.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2019)

Wobei das mit der Erhöhung wenn überhaupt eh relativ ist. Wenn das Grundrisiko z.B. bei 0,1% liegt, sind es bei einer starken Erhöhung um 50% gerade mal 0,15%.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2019)

Ich warte da ja noch auf die vermehrten Meldungen folgender Art, in den Medien:

"Stark erhöhte Sterberate unter Säuglingen wegen Darmkrebs, Mutter*milch* Schuld!"


----------



## Poulton (28. März 2019)

OField schrieb:


> Seltsam, ich hatte erst vor ein paar Monaten mitbekommen, dass Milch das Darmkrebsrisiko verringern soll.


Das DKFZ schreibt dazu: 


> [...]
> Auch Milch und Milchprodukte könnten einen schützenden Effekt haben: Es  gibt Hinweise aus Studien, die zeigen, dass ein vermehrter Verzehr von  Milchprodukten das Risiko an Darmkrebs zu erkranken senkt.
> [...]


Darmkrebs: Risikofaktoren und Vorbeugung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das DKFZ schreibt dazu:


Das ist kein Widerspruch zu der Aussage, dass Milchprodukte uns mit bestimmten Viren anstecken. Denn es ist egal, wie viele es sind, hat man die Viren, hat man sie. Da reicht ein Glas Milch. Da wir das alle getrunken haben, kann es zusätzlich positive Effekte geben, wenn man mehr trinkt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich warte da ja noch auf die vermehrten Meldungen folgender Art, in den Medien:


Es ist nicht irgend eine Studie, es ist der Nobelpreisträger, der die HPV Viren identivizierte und eine Impfung entwickelte, die Gebärmutterhalskrebs erzeugen. Das war eine grandiose Leistung. Und er sieht ähnliche Effekte bei anderen Krebsarten. Wenn daraus wieder eine neue Impfung erfolgen kann, wäre das grandios für die nächste Generation. Für uns wird es zu spät sein.


----------



## RtZk (29. März 2019)

Ich finde es schwer solche Studien noch ernst zunehmen, die widersprechen sich alle paar Jahre wieder selbst. 
Was da schon alles krebserregend war, vielleicht ist es ja in enorm hohen regelmäßigen Dosen, aber in normalen sicherlich nicht, sonst hätte schon jeder 2. hier Krebs gehabt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. März 2019)

Atmen kann durch die ganzen Schadstoffe in der Luft auch zu Krebs führen, Experten raten die Luft anzuhalten . Wie meine Oma schon sagte "die Menge macht das Gift" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich finde es schwer solche Studien noch ernst zunehmen.


Eine Studie ist immer nur ein Hinweis, nicht mehr. Die nimmt man zu Kenntnis und wartet auf weitere Untersuchungen zum Thema. Der ganze Bereich Viren und Krebs ist noch recht neu. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------

